# Should I worry?



## kelixander (Apr 22, 2014)

Can anyone tell me if I should be worried? I'm new to keeping chickens and have only my 3 girls for a few days. One of my girls start having watery poo today and I found a "poo" chart to compare it too but as there seems to be so many different types I'm not sure if I should be worried or not. Could anyone give me any advise please.

Here's a pic









Thanks


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

That's usually a sign of high water intake. Just watch to see if anything seems off compared to the other two.


----------



## kelixander (Apr 22, 2014)

Thanks. 

She seems fine in her self, although we have notice them all drinking a bit more this afternoon.


----------



## SunPixies (Apr 9, 2014)

Is it unduly hot today? Could there be an environment influence causing them to drink more?


----------



## kelixander (Apr 22, 2014)

It's a little warm today but certainly not hot (I live in the UK). We let the girls out in too the garden for the second time and that's when I noticed them drinking more and the watery poo. So maybe they're a little nervous??


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

They're also eating a bunch of different stuff and moving around a bit more. I wouldn't be concerned unless it continues to the point of a diarrhea. The feces portion of the poop is still formed well.


----------



## SunPixies (Apr 9, 2014)

A new area to explore would unsettle them a bit. As long as they remain calm and the water consistency doesn't increase, they should be right as rain in no time.


----------



## kelixander (Apr 22, 2014)

Thanks everyone, you've put my mind at easy. 

I'll keep an eye on them.


----------

